# TivoStream vs Slingbox



## jlfn99 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi,

Anyone familiar with the upcoming Tivo Stream box recently announced? Looks exactly the same as Slingbox, except slingbox iphone app cannot download programs to the iphone. 

I am thinking about buying Slingbox HD-Pro for $200+, so want to make sure I make the right investment.

Any info very much appreciated.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

The stream doesn't stream outside the network, right?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Right, the Stream will only stream and/or transfer programs to devices present on the network, not upload over the internet. You'll need Sling for that.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

And the TiVo stream won't transfer shows that are CCI flagged.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

BlackBetty said:


> And the TiVo stream won't transfer shows that are CCI flagged.


Are you sure about that? Streaming is not copying, so it should be "ok" for them to stream something flagged as "no copy", the same as streaming from one tivo to another.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Guess it depends on the definition of "transfer". Assuming Betty means copy, that would be correct. It should *stream* copy-flagged stuff though.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Stream yes. Transfer no.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

If you bridge the network, and the discovery protocols port is propagated over that bridge, then I think it should work. The issue is configuring your router to propagate the port. I haven't tried to do this, so I am not sure if it would work.


----------



## jlfn99 (Jan 19, 2012)

Okay, thanks for the input. 

Slingbox seems then my preferred choice. However I like that Tivo Stream offers the option to download to the device.... any idea if with Slingbox that is possible?


----------



## gayste (Feb 27, 2002)

Nope, Slingbox cannot download to the device, it is strictly live streaming only.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

jlfn99 said:


> I like that Tivo Stream offers the option to download to the device....


Is this just speculation? Where are you all getting this info? TiVo has not released the product yet and I have seen no specs or features, other than the brief no-info stuff from several months ago...


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

crxssi said:


> the brief no-info stuff from several months ago...


The brief no-info stuff from several months ago included that info.

TiVo Stream lets you view and download your DVR's contents on your iPad


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

SullyND said:


> The brief no-info stuff from several months ago included that info.
> 
> TiVo Stream lets you view and download your DVR's contents on your iPad


LOL- I guess I missed that part of the brief no-info  Thanks.

Too bad I can't use it, since I don't own or want to own an "ipad" or "iphone". No Android = No buy. Guess we will see what happens.


----------



## emma157 (Apr 17, 2012)

yes i also say stream


----------



## ness282 (Oct 23, 2010)

This seems like a better place to ask this then at tivo. I think the real advantage of a tivo aware stream over slingbox is that it could be streaming you're recorded show ahead of what you are watching. Where instead the slingbox can only stream what is being piped out and seen on the tv. Does anyone know if this is how the stream actually works? If it does I assume it is much more resilient to connection drops than slingbox.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Stream works similar to streaming to another TiVo, so the show you watch on the iPad can be something completely different then what's being watched on the TiVo itself. As for the connection... I've seen a few pauses from network slowdowns but I've never seen my Stream completely drop the connection like my Slingbox would. So it does seem a bit more resilient. Although it doesn't stream outside the home, so if that's the functionality you need then you'll have to look at a Slingbox or a Vulkano.

Dan


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ness282 said:


> This seems like a better place to ask this then at tivo. I think the real advantage of a tivo aware stream over slingbox is that it could be streaming you're recorded show ahead of what you are watching. Where instead the slingbox can only stream what is being piped out and seen on the tv. Does anyone know if this is how the stream actually works? If it does I assume it is much more resilient to connection drops than slingbox.


There a ton of current "Stream" threads around here including a special "Stream" section I recommend you check them out.

But to try and answer your question. The stream only "streams" content inside of your local area network (LAN), (it is hard wired into your LAN) so there is little chance of your network being to slow to keep up. To view content when you are away from your LAN you need to side load it onto your IOS device before you leave.

Good Luck,


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Then there is the fact that the TiVo stream only talks to iOS devices, but sling has clients for lots of different things (though actually it is sometimes quite difficult to tell exactly how many things are supported by sling by reading their web pages .


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sling also charges $30 per device type for their app. So if you have an iPhone, an iPad and an Adroid device you'll have to pay $90 in apps to use it on all three. 

Dan


----------



## csgraber (Feb 8, 2006)

I didn't get a slingbox, for these reasons:

1) its jury rigged. It has infraed controls and you control the TV from wherever. So if your wife is at home while you are at a conference she is suddenly blessed with whatever you want to watch. i don't like that.

2) They rip you off charging WAY to much for the apps for ipad after paying a lot for the app

It does offer out of the home functionality.. .but man. For the price . ..I think Tivo Stream + a netflix subscription should doo.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Sling also charges $30 per device type for their app. So if you have an iPhone, an iPad and an Adroid device you'll have to pay $90 in apps to use it on all three.
> 
> Dan


 If you use a good "old fashioned" laptop the Sling client software is free and you get a bigger and better display in most cases. Plus you can load up the laptop with a lot more shows than can fit on a mobile device since storage is much greater. Plus you don't need to transcode the shows to H.264 so you can leave them at their original quality when using a laptop. So personally I much, much prefer using a laptop for viewing outside the home.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> If you use a good "old fashioned" laptop the Sling client software is free and you get a bigger and better display in most cases. Plus you can load up the laptop with a lot more shows than can fit on a mobile device since storage is much greater. Plus you don't need to transcode the shows to H.264 so you can leave them at their original quality when using a laptop. So personally I much, much prefer using a laptop for viewing outside the home.


That's a good point, but laptops aren't always convenient to use. Like on an airplane. Plus their batteries typically only last a couple hours when playing video vs 10+ hours for an iPad.

Dan


----------

